
Annotated version of Bell's inequalities, Quantum Mechanics' ultimate test - thegreatpele
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/on-the-epr-paradox
======
Strilanc
You have to allow scripts to see the annotations. Unfortunately, allowing
scripts also activates the site's "nag you with overlays about subscribing"
feature. So might as well just leave them blocked and read the paper as-is.

Also the site seems to be half-down. Here's an alternate link to the paper
(w/o annotations):
[http://www.drchinese.com/David/Bell.pdf](http://www.drchinese.com/David/Bell.pdf)

